# Zimmer zwecks Anlage umstellen/Neu aufstellen



## moe (11. Juli 2010)

hey,

ich spiele in letzter zeit öfter damit, mein 2.1 system zu nem 5.1 system zu upgraden. jetzt bin ich aber mit der aktuellen aufstellung meines zimmers (--> anhang) schon nicht zufrieden und mit 5.1 wirds nur noch schlimmer. 

wenn ich alleine filme schau, dann sitz ich in meinem schreibtischstuhl, wenn wir mehr leute sind, auf dem sofa und ich dreh den bildschirm um. wenn ich in der aufstellung jetzt 5.1 installieren würde, denn hätte ich ja  front und rear vertauscht, wenn ich auf dem sofa sitzen würde, also muss mein zimmer umgestellt werden. nur wie?

ich hab mir mal überlegt, den schreibtisch da hin zu stellen, wo jetzt das sofa ist und das sofa vors bett. da will ichs aber nicht haben, weils dann voll im weg stehen würde bzw. voll im raum stehen würde.

wie würdet ihr die möbel hinstellen? mir fällt da irgendwie nix besseres ein.

die schränke können übrigens nicht umgestellt werden, weils einbauschränke sind bzw. wegen der dachschrägen. alles andere ist flexibel.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Juli 2010)

Auf Wunsch des TE verschoben


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Warum stellst Du nicht einfach den Schreibtisch etwas näher Richtung Bett und setzt Dich dafür dann auf die andere Seite, also so, dass Die Bildschirme immer "zum Sofa" Zeigen? 

Ne andere Idee: gaming und Filme trennen. Kauf Dir für Gaming ein 5.1 headset mit USB, und für Filme nimmst Du die 5.1-Anlage und schaust dann halt auch immer vom Sofa aus, oder wenn Du allein bist halt auch per USB-Headset den Ton hören. Und für Musik isses ja egal, ob zb die Gitarre aus der rechten Box und wirklich auch rechts sein "sollte" oder nicht


----------



## moe (13. Juli 2010)

hmm, da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen, aber so ähnlich könnt ichs machen. das problem ist halt, das bett und schreibtisch nicht nebeneinander passen.

ich glaub ich stell mein bett um 90° versetzt an die heizung und den schreibtisch dahin, wo jetzt das bett steht.
dann werd ich wohl morgen mal den rosa elektro markt besuchen gehen und sat- und chinchkabel kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Also, wenn Die Proportionen stimmen, würde halt nur der Durchgang ziwischen Bett und Schreibtisch zu den Regale in der Ecke was enger werden, aber sonst? siehe Anhang


Bett an die Heizung find ICH kritisch - das ist selbst dann schon sehr warm, wenn Du die nur ein bisschen aufdrehst, und wenn Du die abschaltest, haste im Herbst/WEinter ein eiskaltes Zimmer... und die Heizung braucht ja auch "luft", damit sie Wärme abgeben kann.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2010)

hmm, heizung hab ich nie an, wenn wir nicht so nen winter haben wie letztes jahr (--> -20°) und nachts schon gar nicht, weil in der wand der kamin vom kachelofen durchläuft.

ich hab gerade eben gesehen, dass ich die kabel für die standlautsprecher mal hinter die fußleiste gelegt hab (ist schon ne weile her). die reiß ich jetzt nicht mehr raus.

ich werd jetzt mal den schreibtisch dahin stellen, wo jetzt das sofa ist, das sofa dahin, wo jetzt das bett steht und das bett halt an die heizung. dann kann ich die großen LS auch als front LS benutzen. 
mal sehen, ob das was ist. btw reicht eine heizung um den raum in 15 min aufzuheizen, von daher kann das bett ruhig dahin.

jetzt muss ich mir nur noch anständige rear LS kaufen. hast du da nen tip bis 100€/paar?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 2-Wege Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Fürn Rearbereich reichts . Oder was hast du für Front LS?


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2010)

als front LS hab ich eltax concept 400 standboxen. (wenn ich im lotto gewinn fliegen die als erstes)
die rears brauchen ja bei weitem nicht so groß zu sein.

von deren großem bruder, der monitor 200 hab ich schon viel gutes gehört und die scheinen auch viele zu haben. ich werd mir die jetzt einfach mal bestellen. die passen auch von der leistung besser zu meinem verstärker.

brauch ich denn unbedingt nen center LS? da sind die meinungen irgendwie gespalten, die einen sagen auf jeden fall, die anderen auf gar keinen. ists jetzt besser mit, oder ohne?


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin so frech und klinke mich hier mal ein.

Mein Zimmer sieht wie folgt aus, ich bekomme ein (Billiges jaja ich weiß der Sound ist eh nicht toll) 5.1 System von Phillips und die frage ist wie ich die Boxen am besten platziere. Ich denke die Roten sind am Sinnvollsten. Die grünen Markierungen könnt ihr euch wegdenken, die sind iwie falsch und entsprechen ja eigentlich den blauen 

Bild siehe Sig weil zu breit :x


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

An sich ist das egal, Du kannst ja die Boxen mit nem normalen Receiver auch vom Volume anpassen, also wenn die Boxen rechts weiter weg sind, machst Du die halt lauter oder die linken leiser.

Am einfachsten wäre natürlich die rote Variante, auch weil Du da sehr einfach die Kabel verlegen kannst und nicht so viel kabel brauchst. Zu "rechts vorne" an der Wand mit der Leinwand entlang, zu den anderen Boxen einfach an der unteren Wand entlang, auch zu der "rechts hinten", da das kabel einfach an der unteren Wand entlang und dann unterm Sofa verlegen.

Die RearBoxen wirst Du vlt. was leiser einstellen müssen, da die dann sehr nah hinter einem sind, und es kann natürlich passieren, dass zB der Kopf eines rechts sitzenden den Ton der Box "rechts hinten" für einen, der links sitzt, "blockiert". Vlt. schauen, dass die Boxen etwas höher als Kopfhöhe sind und dafür was nach unten geneigt sind.


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Juli 2010)

Super danke, muss eh noch schaun wie ich die Boxen aufstelle da ich keine Ständer habe :/


----------



## moe (18. Juli 2010)

ich such auch noch welche, so in die richtung: klick mich
gibts das auch irgendwo günstiger? müssen ja nicht die gleichen sein. ich will aber keine, wo man die boxen festschrauben muss.

€: sowas wie die hier: klick mich


----------

